# Nor Easter this weekend



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2010)

Caught a blurb on the news last night that we might see a snow producing Nor Easter this weekend.. Any of you closet (or professional) meteorologists have early insight to what's coming?


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh man I hope it comes true.  The conditions this weekend here in the Pocono's were awesome with out it but I'm just drooling at the thought of a good old natural dump.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2010)

Ho hum.  Too early to get excited.  Talk to me on Thursday...  

The only tickle I see is over at http://www.snowforecast.com
suggesting a very slim chance:

*"Saturda*y--Another ocean storm threatens us but may hold offshore--we'll keep watching this one closely--so far we remain dry as high pressure may keep it at bay-"


----------



## Harvey (Feb 1, 2010)

Promets and amateurs have been watching this one for days. Unfortunately the trend seems to be more and more towards are repeat of the storm last Friday that hit Virginia hard and then went out to sea.

Hope not. It's still a long way off.

That Joe Bastardi long range from July has been eerily accurate for the northeast.

Bastardi's Long Range


----------



## 2knees (Feb 1, 2010)

NOAA's take on it this morning.

WEEKEND SYSTEM...YESTERDAY THE GFS AND ECMWF WERE 24 HOURS APART ON
TIMING BUT BOTH CARRYING A GULF OF MEXICO LOW UP THE COAST OVER THE
WEEKEND. THIS MORNING THEY BOTH TAKE THE STORM UP TO CAPE HATTERAS
AND THEN MOVE IT OUT TO SEAS WITH MOST IF NOT ALL OF THE QPF STAYING
TO OUR SOUTH. GFS ENSEMBLES SHOW SOME SPREAD IN THE LOCATION OF THE
CENTERS...BUT WITH MOST OF THEM WELL TO OUR SOUTH AND WITH THE MEAN
LOCATION CLOSE TO THE OPERATIONAL SOLUTION. THE GGLOBAL COMES WITHIN
THE TIME RANGE ON THIS MODEL RUN...AND CELEBRATES THIS BY BEING THE
NORTHERN OUTLIER OF THE GROUP WITH THE LOW CENTER MOVING PAST
ATLANTIC CITY SATURDAY AND QPF INTO SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND BY MIDDAY
SATURDAY. AS THIS IS A DAY 6/DAY 7 FORECAST...CONFIDENCE IS NOT THAT
GREAT. THE ONLY CONFIDENCE WE HAVE AT THIS POINT IS THAT THERE
SHOULD BE A WINTER STORM ON THE PROWL SOMEWHERE OFF THE EAST COAST
THIS WEEKEND. THE PROBABILITY OF IT REACHING SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND
LOOKS LOW RIGHT NOW...BUT WE WILL MENTION LOW-END CHANCE POPS IN
RI/EASTERN MASS FOR SUNDAY NIGHT.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2010)

Hope it pans out.  If things stay as they currently are I'll probably end up bagging Cannon on Superbowl Sunday and just go to Ragged instead.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 1, 2010)

We could use some snow. The cold has been nice, but some fresh stuff would be even better.


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2010)

Glenn said:


> We could use some snow. The cold has been nice, but some fresh stuff would be even better.


the cold just keeps what we've got.  But we gotta get more


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 1, 2010)

Other then a positive blurb in relation to said storm a day or two ago, most have this going well out to see now.  So that being said.......we have at least another two weeks till we get anything of widespread and worthwhile here in the NE.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank god I didn't buy a pass this year, between losing my job, the weather, and a small house fire it has taken the sting out of it a little bit.  However snowshoing, snowmobiling and x-country skiing has sucked as well...ugh.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, it now may be tracking a bit closer...but they're still not saying much.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 2, 2010)

This morning on Channels 4 and 5 they were talking about the storm and the potential to track closer to the cape and islands.  Hard to say at this point, either way, I will take any snow!


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2010)

I started hatching a play to ski on Monday.  The decision has nothing to do with the weather, but neither did the last trip.  I don't know nothing about the weather, but this trend has been going on for three years now.  Just sayin'.  

So, for those of you who think it always snows when I go out, you might want to stay tuned. 

Disclaimer: I have had a day or two that went snow bust scattered about in there.


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2010)

*nws, feb 2*

SUNDAY AND MONDAY...THE  00Z SUITE OF MODELS IS IN FAIRLY GOOD
AGREEMENT THAT HIGH PRESSURE WILL BUILD INTO SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND
BRINGING ANOTHER ROUND OF COLD...DRY WEATHER.  THERE IS STILL SOME
UNCERTAINTY WITH THIS SOLUTION BECAUSE WE ARE TALKING ABOUT A WEEK
FROM NOW.  WILL NOT MAKE ANY SIGNIFICANT CHANGES FROM THE PREVIOUS
FORECAST.

Translation: Nobody knows.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 2, 2010)

billski said:


> SUNDAY AND MONDAY...THE  00Z SUITE OF MODELS IS IN FAIRLY GOOD
> AGREEMENT THAT HIGH PRESSURE WILL BUILD INTO SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND
> BRINGING ANOTHER ROUND OF COLD...DRY WEATHER.  THERE IS STILL SOME
> UNCERTAINTY WITH THIS SOLUTION BECAUSE WE ARE TALKING ABOUT A WEEK
> ...



Yup, some of the stuff I was looking over for later this week seems to indicate that our best chance for a storm would be in the late Friday/Early Saturday time frame.  

Right now though to get a "good" storm, we need to get the Southern Portion of the Jet Stream later this week to move a bit further North, since the low pressure system that will give us the potential later this week is basicall going to start it's track over North America somewhere near the US/Mexico border and the hopefully for snow potential make a solid Northeast move as it head to/up the East Coast, unlike the storm thats going to pass over basically North Carolina and then head right out, almost Due East over the Atlantic tommorrow.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 2, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Yup, some of the stuff I was looking over for later this week seems to indicate that our best chance for a storm would be in the late Friday/Early Saturday time frame.
> 
> Right now though to get a "good" storm, we need to get the Southern Portion of the Jet Stream later this week to move a bit further North, since the low pressure system that will give us the potential later this week is basicall going to start it's track over North America somewhere near the US/Mexico border and the hopefully for snow potential make a solid Northeast move as it head to/up the East Coast, unlike the storm thats going to pass over basically North Carolina and then head right out, almost Due East over the Atlantic tommorrow.



I bet tomorrows storm going out to sea along the Carolinas will bring us more snow the storm this weekend....ie a dusting to an inch of the NH lowlands and an inch or two in the higher elevations.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 2, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> I bet tomorrows storm going out to sea along the Carolinas will bring us more snow the storm this weekend....ie a dusting to an inch of the NH lowlands and an inch or two in the higher elevations.



That's my hunch too (unfortunately).  Looks like we're probably going to have a nice, big, strong dome of high presssure parked over New  England this weekend, probably more likely to get a goggle tan than face shots   Still hope though as there's plenty that can happen as the storm is basically drinking Tequilla over Tijuana now


----------



## KingM (Feb 2, 2010)

So, are we ever going to get a snow storm this winter? Ever?


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 2, 2010)

drjeff said:


> That's my hunch too (unfortunately).  Looks like we're probably going to have a nice, big, strong dome of high presssure parked over New  England this weekend, probably more likely to get a goggle tan than face shots   Still hope though as there's plenty that can happen as the storm is basically drinking Tequilla over Tijuana now



Well lets hope tha it drinks enough that it forgets its current path and wanders several hundred miles north.


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2010)

KingM said:


> So, are we ever going to get a snow storm this winter? Ever?


Maybe you'd better move.:???:   I've already done two white-knuckle trips in New England, both snow-induced.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 2, 2010)

From what I'm reading the trend is getting better for this weekend but I'm still reluctent to get excited.  Looks like we may see some snow in the Pocono's but would like to see more.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 2, 2010)

Snowing now in NJ.  Starting to stick


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 2, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Snowing now in NJ.  Starting to stick



As of now, we have about as much as we're supposed to get (just a coating).

If this continues, we may end up with over an inch!  Of course, this is NJ, so it'll probably be raining when I wake up.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 3, 2010)

It's trending closer to CT....hard to say what it's going to do in Southern VT. Let's hope this thing takes a more Westerly track....


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 3, 2010)

A fluffy two inches down in NJ with more on the way.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 3, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> A fluffy two inches down in NJ with more on the way.



Root:

Looking better for the Pocono's this weekend.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 3, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Root:
> 
> Looking better for the Pocono's this weekend.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah.  Maybe 6+ for the Poke-n-hoes! :beer:

The drive over on Saturday morning SUCK though.  Planning to wake up around 4:30 to get 1st chair.:blink:


----------



## hammer (Feb 3, 2010)

Maybe this should be called the "not so Noreaster this weekend" thread...

NWS is starting to talk about a possible system on Tuesday.  Maybe this one will have more potential.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like another MA special-- latest NAM hammers everywhere south of SNE.  The cutoff is rediculous.  Plenty of time to change though-- althought not sure how, meteorologicallly, it can come way north- but all we need here in CT is a little jog.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 3, 2010)

I have friends on fb who live down south. They are complaining about all the snow they are getting. One friend in VA said they are forecast to get 30" this weekend. What a waste.


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 3, 2010)

Burke got a coating overnight and its "storms" like these that validate my decision to move slope-side out west....


----------



## drjeff (Feb 3, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Looks like another MA special-- latest NAM hammers everywhere south of SNE.  The cutoff is rediculous.  Plenty of time to change though-- althought not sure how, meteorologicallly, it can come way north- but all we need here in CT is a little jog.



Yup!  New England atleast this year, more times than not, storm wise has been getting screwed by the big dome of cold high pressure that we need for a Nor'easter being located just a bit further South and East then we typically need it to be to let a storm get in here   Basically this year for what ever reason, it seems like the center of the cold high pressure has been over roughly Montreal when where we really need it to be is over say Toronto (that's the super simple version as the real one involves Greenland, Hudson Bay, Bermuda, etc :lol: )

The best thing right now though, is that unlike the last 3 or so weeks, it seems that the volume of systems heading this way is increasing, so the chances of getting the right meterological elements in place for a New England bomb-out storm go up!  (fingers crossed)


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2010)

I know it's hard for many people, but the best strategy is to be flexible in your destinations, have your bags packed and be ready to bolt at a moments notice.  Sadly, I've gotten my best days that way,   The warmup periods are randomly wreaking havoc throughout the northeast with no predictable pattern.


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2010)

billski said:


> I know it's hard for many people, but the best strategy is to be flexible in your destinations, have your bags packed and be ready to bolt at a moments notice.  Sadly, I've gotten my best days that way,   The warmup periods are randomly wreaking havoc throughout the northeast with no predictable pattern.



The better strategy is to not insist on powder to define a quality ski day.


----------



## midd (Feb 3, 2010)

just leaving DC after a couple days for business.  never thought I'd be traveling north to Boston from the snowbelt of the northeast.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 3, 2010)

billski said:


> I know it's hard for many people, but the best strategy is to be flexible in your destinations, have your bags packed and be ready to bolt at a moments notice.



Unfortunately in my current occupation this will never be a reality.  I can be flexible on weekends, but that's about it.  



Greg said:


> The better strategy is to not insist on powder to define a quality ski day.



This is definitely my outlook.  I'm rarely if ever disappointed with a day on the slopes.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 3, 2010)

Paging (Doctor) WinnChill!!!


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 3, 2010)

billski said:


> I know it's hard for many people, but the best strategy is to be flexible in your destinations, have your bags packed and be ready to bolt at a moments notice.  Sadly, I've gotten my best days that way,   The warmup periods are randomly wreaking havoc throughout the northeast with no predictable pattern.



You guys just may have to come down to the Pocono's and visit us.  Looks like we may get some goods from this storm.  The conditions are great right now and any natural will only make them better.  Good mogul skiing at Blue, Elk and Camelback right now.  Hoping to hit all three this weekend.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2010)

I see where you guys are coming from and have no argument.  I'm at a different phase in life - I did the local stuff for 10 years and groomers for 10 more years after that.  I did a phase shift into different types of skiing after I began to bore.  I moved here with a plan to ski bigger mountains and catch more powder days.  There is no right and wrong, it's whatever makes you happy.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry for the delay guys.  One of the late PM models indicates a slight shift northward, so that's a good thing.  However, it's the less reliable run of the day so I'll wait to see what tonight's runs look like and if it (and other models) continues that trend (southern NH/ME resorts favored).  I'll try to post something tonight after I get my first runs in of the season (Pats Peak), cool?  

Cheers


----------



## hammer (Feb 3, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Sorry for the delay guys.  One of the late PM models indicates a slight shift northward, so that's a good thing.  However, it's the less reliable run of the day so I'll wait to see what tonight's runs look like and if it (and other models) continues that trend (southern NH/ME resorts favored).  I'll try to post something tonight after I get my first runs in of the season (Pats Peak), cool?
> 
> Cheers


Sounds good...what's the latest on the timing of the system?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 3, 2010)

Sat...PM probably...it may just slow it's pace up so wouldn't be surprised for it to hold off til Sat night.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 4, 2010)

Local guy is calling for a light snow in CT. The heavy snow line appears to be just south of Lawwwww-guh Island. Of course, areas like DC and Philli will get hammered. Another storm dropping snow where they just don't need it. Send this stuff to Southern VT!


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2010)

nws taunton, this am:

THOUGH THE STORM IS STILL TWO DAYS OUT...IT IS LOOKING
MORE AND MORE THAT THIS WILL NOT BE AN EVENT FOR SOUTHERN NEW
ENGLAND.


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Local guy is calling for a light snow in CT. The heavy snow line appears to be just south of Lawwwww-guh Island. Of course, areas like DC and Philli will get hammered. Another storm dropping snow where they just don't need it. Send this stuff to Southern VT!


 
I doubt the snow will impact DC.   They already have gridlock in Washington  :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 4, 2010)

NWS Mt Holly



> A SIGNIFICANT WINTER STORM EXPECTED LATE FRIDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
> SATURDAY ACROSS THE MIDDLE ATLANTIC REGION. PRESENTLY THE HIGHEST
> SNOWFALL TOTALS ARE EXPECTED FURTHER TO THE SOUTH...BUT ANY CHANGE
> IN STRENGTH OR MOVEMENT OF THE STORM MAY BRING HEAVY SNOWFALL
> ...



Accuweather has some new maps out.


----------



## roark (Feb 4, 2010)

of course I'm supposed to go pick up a car Sat am in Jersey... ugh.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 4, 2010)

roark said:


> of course I'm supposed to go pick up a car Sat am in Jersey... ugh.



That sucks. Its one thing to head into a storm to get some turns but totally another to do something like that. Good luck.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 4, 2010)

Greg said:


> The better strategy is to not insist on powder to define a quality ski day.



Absolutely. Powder is great but if there is ever a day I am not having fun on the slopes then I think I would give up skiing.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 4, 2010)

roark said:


> of course I'm supposed to go pick up a car Sat am in Jersey... ugh.


Go skiing in PA or Mountain Creek!


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 4, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> NWS Mt Holly
> 
> 
> 
> Accuweather has some new maps out.



It would only take a northern track of 30 miles or so for me to go from 3-6" to 6-12"!


----------



## Greg (Feb 4, 2010)

Still time to come north. That's been the last minute trend this year. I'm hopeful.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 4, 2010)

Greg said:


> Still time to come north. That's been the last minute trend this year. I'm hopeful.



me too.. i've already told my wife that if it snows Saturday night i'm heading up to sundown first thing to try and catch some CT POW.


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2010)

roark said:


> of course I'm supposed to go pick up a car Sat am in Jersey... ugh.


bring your skis and stay for a while!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 4, 2010)

billski said:


> i doubt the snow will impact dc.   They already have gridlock in washington  :lol:




lol!


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 4, 2010)

I just want to know what the hell we did to piss off Mother Nature.  The Winter Storm Watches I've seen couldn't have drawn a more accurate line around what I consider to be Northeastern ski country:angry:.  I just laughed when I watched the Weather Channel this morning because there was nothing else left to do but cry.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## tarponhead (Feb 4, 2010)

4aprice said:


> I just want to know what the hell we did to piss off Mother Nature.  The Winter Storm Watches I've seen couldn't have drawn a more accurate line around what I consider to be Northeastern ski country:angry:.  I just laughed when I watched the Weather Channel this morning because there was nothing else left to do but cry.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



The FIS crew is saying they would not be surprised if this nudges a tad further north then current NOAA predictions. Right now, NOAA says the chances of Allentown getting >6" is less then 20%. Hope FIS calls this correctly.....

http://www.famousinternetskiers.com/weekend-storm-for-our-friends-stuck-down-in-the-m-a/#more-2375


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 4, 2010)

Midday model runs STILL keep this thing just south of New England.  There's a sharp cutoff on the northern side of it which could still edge closer to us and we remain skeptical with its sudden slowing and turning away from us.  That's due to the downstream blocking and certainly bears watching.  The last two storms didn't have that feature which allowed them to head out to sea.


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Midday model runs STILL keep this thing just south of New England.  There's a sharp cutoff on the northern side of it which could still edge closer to us and we remain skeptical with its sudden slowing and turning away from us.  That's due to the downstream blocking and certainly bears watching.  The last two storms didn't have that feature which allowed them to head out to sea.


but
but
but

Doesn't all the hot air inside the Beltway affect this????    :angry:


8)


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm going to Snowshoe


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2010)

We need this storm to clip at least as far as the Thunderbolt run.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2010)

billski said:


> We need this storm to clip at least as far as the Thunderbolt run.



If by clip you mean a couple of inches - gotta chance

If by clip you mean a foot - better odds at winning the lottery


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2010)

drjeff said:


> If by clip you mean a couple of inches - gotta chance
> 
> If by clip you mean a foot - better odds at winning the lottery



clip <> dump


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 4, 2010)

drjeff said:


> If by clip you mean a couple of inches - gotta chance
> 
> If by clip you mean a foot - better odds at winning the lottery



Matt Noyes said that Scranton PA (Pocono's) is threading the needle, just like SNE.  Maybe Wakeboard Mom's plane can push this thing north on her flight to Florida.  :lol:  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Glenn (Feb 4, 2010)

The only way this storm will hit VT is if DrJeff for some reason, isn't at Mount Snow this weekend.  :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> The only way this storm will hit VT is if DrJeff for some reason, isn't at Mount Snow this weekend.  :lol:



Unless there's massive automotive failures in my household, the chances of me *NOT* being at Mount Snow this weekend are directly proportional to the chances of Mount Snow getting a 2 foot powder day this weekend


----------



## Marc (Feb 4, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Unless there's massive automotive failures in my household, the chances of me *NOT* being at Mount Snow this weekend are directly proportional to the chances of Mount Snow getting a 2 foot powder day this weekend



Where do you live and do you keep your cars in a locked garage?


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 4, 2010)

Blizzard warnings are up on Monmouth & Ocean counties in NJ

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/phi/


----------



## Glenn (Feb 4, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Unless there's massive automotive failures in my household, the chances of me *NOT* being at Mount Snow this weekend are directly proportional to the chances of Mount Snow getting a 2 foot powder day this weekend



If this was one week ago, and the same storm was happening, I'd say there'd be a good probability of us getting hit in SoVT.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## 2knees (Feb 4, 2010)

anyone up for a roadtrip to Wisp?

wtf?????


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 4, 2010)

so unfair.....


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


>



OK, who is in the know.  What hill will have the most new snowg iven the above map?  I'll be in central NJ next week....


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 4, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


>



According to Accuweather, FIS, and the yearly trend, that map is a little conservative.  I've found weather.com to be on the lower side of accumulation forecasts.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 4, 2010)

billski said:


> OK, who is in the know.  What hill will have the most new snowg iven the above map?  I'll be in central NJ next week....




seriously, if that map holds, it'll be wisp.  18"+ forecasted.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 4, 2010)

billski said:


> OK, who is in the know.  What hill will have the most new snowg iven the above map?  I'll be in central NJ next week....


Blue


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 4, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


>



That map makes me want touke:  I guess if there's any silver lining its that its from the Weather Channel and their track record isn't so good.  Hope DC gets so much snow that they don't know what to do with it and we never have to deal with their whinning again.  I do get a kick thinking about people who have moved down that way to escape northeast winters.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2010)

4aprice said:


> That map makes me want touke:  I guess if there's any silver lining its that its from the Weather Channel and their track record isn't so good.  Hope DC gets so much snow that they don't know what to do with it and we never have to deal with their whinning again.  I do get a kick thinking about people who have moved down that way to escape northeast winters.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



If NVT keeps up it's mountain magic, they will continue to exceed and preserve anything that !@#$ south storm works up.  
Which reminds me, how is Maine doing in the new snow front?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 4, 2010)

I try to be an optimist...maybe all this snow in NJ will force the cast of Jersey Shore to relocate and the show to be cancelled.....


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I try to be an optimist...maybe all this snow in NJ will force the cast of Jersey Shore to relocate and the show to be cancelled.....



Or atleast that Snookie will end up completely burried(a distinct possibility with a little drifting), never to emerge! :lol:


----------



## ta&idaho (Feb 4, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Or atleast that Snookie will end up completely burried(a distinct possibility with a little drifting), never to emerge! :lol:



I think she's actually from up near Poughkeepsie.  Does this mean the storm's now headed toward the Catskills?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 4, 2010)

2knees said:


> seriously, if that map holds, it'll be wisp.  18"+ forecasted.



The winter I was at Snowshoe we got a whopper with 27".  Wisp got 52" from the same storm.  Friends said that because it was so flat you couldn't really even ski any of the mountain but the two front trails and those you basically had to hike down to from the top of the lift.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 4, 2010)

Just waxed up.  I'll let that sit and scrape and brush tomorrow.


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 4, 2010)

What a royal waste of good snow.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 4, 2010)

WEll its defintely time for me to focus on the nest potential snowfall midweek. At leat that one will bring some snow to New England...


----------



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> WEll its defintely time for me to focus on the nest potential snowfall midweek. At leat that one will bring some snow to New England...



Looks like next Wednesday....hopefully!


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2010)

NWS is calling for 3-7 inches for Blue Mountain and 4-8 where I live.  Better than nothing (or rain).


----------



## billski (Feb 5, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Looks like next Wednesday....hopefully!



I was originally planning on a Monday ski day, but now I am looking for later next mid-week,  depending how the snow flies.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 5, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> NWS is calling for 3-7 inches for Blue Mountain and 4-8 where I live.  Better than nothing (or rain).



I don't know Root.  I hate to be a Debbie Downer but the models I saw this morning looked like the Pocono's get the shaft.  They never issued Winter Storm Watches for Monroe or Carbon Counties.   That map was yesterdays and I had hope too but it doesn't look good now.:uzi:

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2010)

4aprice said:


> I don't know Root.  I hate to be a Debbie Downer but the models I saw this morning looked like the Pocono's get the shaft.  They never issued Winter Storm Watches for Monroe or Carbon Counties.   That map was yesterdays and I had hope too but it doesn't look good now.:uzi:
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


I think we'll see at least 3" at Blue, but CB is gonna get screwed.  It will make for a good day of skiing tomorrow because everyone will be to afraid to drive in the snow.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2010)

billski said:


> I was originally planning on a Monday ski day, but now I am looking for later next mid-week,  depending how the snow flies.




Let's hope this is a sign of a more active snow pattern for us!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2010)

plan on snow Wed into Thurs, i have a flight out of NYC thursday afternoon and i'm sure i'll get screwed.


----------



## tarponhead (Feb 5, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I think we'll see at least 3" at Blue, but CB is gonna get screwed.  It will make for a good day of skiing tomorrow because everyone will be to afraid to drive in the snow.



Leaving 5:15 or 5:30 tomorrow AM for blue. Still holding out hope

http://www.famousinternetskiers.com/weekend-storm-for-our-friends-stuck-down-in-the-m-a/#more-2375


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2010)

tarponhead said:


> Leaving 5:15 or 5:30 tomorrow AM for blue. Still holding out hope
> 
> http://www.famousinternetskiers.com/weekend-storm-for-our-friends-stuck-down-in-the-m-a/#more-2375



I was planning a 5:30 departure.  Got an Ambien lined up for a 8:30 bedtime


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2010)

Bump for stoke!


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2010)

Root - please take some pics of the powder moguls. Even 2" could make for some nice bump skiing first thing in the morning. Enjoy!


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> Root - please take some pics of the powder moguls. Even 2" could make for some nice bump skiing first thing in the morning. Enjoy!


Only after the groomed trail are tracked out...which should take about 12 minutes ;-)


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 5, 2010)

Accuweather has a weather alarm for Tannersville, PA for 5+" starting a 6 tonight.  No where else have I seen this so we shall see.  Hitting the road to the Pocono's for the weekend in about a 1/2 hour.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2010)

*Carbon County now has a Winter Storm Warning*!



> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
> 400 PM EST FRI FEB 5 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## kingslug (Feb 9, 2010)

Think I'll hit Belleayre as they have had good conditions and I think it will be easier to get to than PA....I hope.


----------

